# reposting: Look 585 (2007) vs. Look 586 UD (2012) ?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

I currently have a look 585 from 2007, and am very interested in the closeout deal that excel sports has on the look 586 UD

is there a significant difference in ride quality between these 2 frames?


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

I have not ridden the 586UD (with regular post) but have ridden the 585,565 and 595 ultra.

if i would be buying anything from the look line, i would not skip the EPost frames. the look integrated post is a very nice work; it lets you tune the bike compliance by switching the elastomers (Black-Red-Gray). it also look awesome.
i am riding a 595 currently and love it.
Excel has the cofidis team 585 running for 1899$ ($300 lower than the RSP one).

if you're a small/medium... that's what i would choose.

LOOK 586 Cofidis Frameset 2010 - Excel Sports
Oren


----------

